# New member/Latest composition...



## tvparty (Apr 27, 2008)

A composition I finished last month, using Spitfire & Berin libraries. Have a listen and tell me what you think, good or bad. ALL feedback appreciated. Link;


__
https://soundcloud.com/joemullan%2Fthe-purged


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I thought it was great. Nice theme, and orchestration, plus the music never dragged, by keeping it short,


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Brilliant!
Bravo!


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Great piece....


----------



## tvparty (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for nice comments people, it's really appreciated. And thanks for giving it a listen!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sounds good, more traditional classic though, am I right?


----------



## tvparty (Apr 27, 2008)

Absolutely man, traditional Classical is my influence. I get really bored with all the modern Hans Zimmer epic type stuff which seems to be a big thing nowadays. I'd much rather write stuff in the vein of the great composers from the 19th century who I listen to constantly. I used a touch of Izotope Vintage Reverb to give it that 'rough around the edges' sound.

Anyway, thanks for listening!. More to come. I'm in the process of writing a slow Adagio type piece which I hope to complete before the New Year.

Joe


----------



## tvparty (Apr 27, 2008)

Here's an earlier composition of mine, done in the summer. I was watching a lot of John Cassavetes directed films at the time and so just named it as a tribute to him.


----------

